# KONG Recipes



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if ya'll would like to tell my what works best for a small kong? What do your dogs love the best? I want to change it up a little bit. Lovkins has to get tired of the same ole thing.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey loves his Kongs! I do a variety of things - canned food mixed with veggies, treats crushed and mixed with peanut butter, cut up fruit mixed with yogurt, etc. I have also used this product: Pet Fairy Noshers 

I ALWAYS freeze the Kongs, which makes them last a lot longer.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I stuff a Gerber chicken stick in Bailey's small Kong. It's a perfect fit. Bailey only gets it when I have to leave him and it's a special treat. He had terrible separation anxiety when he first came home. Now he can't wait to get me out of the door when he's sees his Kong!

I actually find a Busy Buddy Twist and Treat to be more versatile as a toy. I put Cheerios, cut up frozen green beans, all sorts of things in it.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas ladies!! I've been trying to get Daisy to play with the Kong, but she's super frikken lazy and will only take the peanut butter out of it if it's easily accessible! Hoping to find things she really likes to motivate her to chew!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Thanks for the ideas ladies!! I've been trying to get Daisy to play with the Kong, but she's super frikken lazy and will only take the peanut butter out of it if it's easily accessible! Hoping to find things she really likes to motivate her to chew!!


My two sound like Daisy. Just get the stuff at the end of the hole but nothing up in the Kong. I am about to give up on the Kongs cuz they are gross to clean out when they are full of squishy stuff. Alvin would work on it for hours and get every bit out - and that was before there was extra small, he got his tongue all up in the small one! I'll have to try the Gerber meat sticks with Dut and Jap.


----------

